# Has anyone used All States Vanlines or RSS movers from the US?



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

It has been a long process in searching for a mover to move our stuff from the US to Barcelona. Has anyone used either one of these two companies? For? Against?

Their quotes are not much different for comparable services.

https://rssllc.net/Home.php

International Moving Group - All States Van Lines

Thanks.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

kimuyen said:


> It has been a long process in searching for a mover to move our stuff from the US to Barcelona. Has anyone used either one of these two companies? For? Against?
> 
> Their quotes are not much different for comparable services.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but we used Bekins (Bekins Van Lines, Inc.) whom we found were very helpful and inexpensive - excellent service as well - just get in touch and they will send their local representative round to give you a quote. They even packed our stuff, took it into storage for almost a year then delivered to the door, here in Spain with all the paperwork done.


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> Sorry, but we used Bekins (Bekins Van Lines, Inc.) whom we found were very helpful and inexpensive - excellent service as well - just get in touch and they will send their local representative round to give you a quote. They even packed our stuff, took it into storage for almost a year then delivered to the door, here in Spain with all the paperwork done.


Hi Baldilocks, 

Yes, I remember that you recommended Bekins based on your good experience. That was my preference too but when I contacted Bekins they linked me to Crown International. A woman came to our house to take inventory and provided us a quote. She was such a flake and information and pricing were inconsistent between her visit and subsequent communications. Prior to getting to her, it took us several time to get them to response. It is a shame that things have changed since.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

kimuyen said:


> Hi Baldilocks,
> 
> Yes, I remember that you recommended Bekins based on your good experience. That was my preference too but when I contacted Bekins they linked me to Crown International. A woman came to our house to take inventory and provided us a quote. She was such a flake and information and pricing were inconsistent between her visit and subsequent communications. Prior to getting to her, it took us several time to get them to response. It is a shame that things have changed since.


I guess that Bekins didn't have anyone in your area. Perhaps I should do a bit of kickass.


----------

